# Please ID this fish



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

I'v got this fish for almost a year now and the fish hasn't got bigger then this.
please ID this one.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Garra flavatra


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

tf_fish said:


> Garra flavatra


Wow that was quick .. thanks alot


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2684


----------

